# Suspense/thriller movie with a stillbirth theme (may be too sensitive for some)



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I was checking out Apple trailers for upcoming movies and came across the trailer for an upcoming movie called "Grace." Wow. Talk about creepy, but I'm interested in seeing it. I was caught off guard by this movie because you just rarely see pregnancy loss brought up in movies and here this one is a suspense/thriller/horror.

Quote:

Eight months pregnant, Madeline Matheson deflects her demanding mother-in-law's insistent pressure for standard hospital treatment, instead opting for the peaceful companionship of a trusted midwife. Though reluctantly compliant, her husband remains supportive of her choices until a sudden tragic accident leaves her unborn baby lifeless inside of her. Madeline remains determined to carry the stillborn baby to term, where she miraculously wills the delivered corpse into life. But it is not too long before the increasingly isolated mother realizes that something is not right with baby Grace, and she must make horrible sacrifices to keep her living.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Gumby* 
I was checking out Apple trailers for upcoming movies and came across the trailer for an upcoming movie called "Grace." Wow. Talk about creepy, but I'm interested in seeing it. I was caught off guard by this movie because you just rarely see pregnancy loss brought up in movies and here this one is a suspense/thriller/horror.

Whoa... I love horror movies, this is right up my alley... but wow... that really hits a lotta nerves!


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

That's what I thought to myself, Dawn. I'm a horror movie junkie, but I'm sure this one will hit some buttons. When I scrolled down the Apple page and saw the poster/image with a bottle filled with what looked to be blood I wondered what it could possibly be about. The reviews so far are really good.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

And Dawn, I found this interview when doing a search for reviews:

Quote:

Paul Solet: The personal genesis of the project came from a conversation with my mother, who when I was nineteen years old told me that I had a twin that didn't make it. So that's where the subject matter became compelling to me on a very personal and almost cellular level.

[. . .]
I initially thought there had to reason behind the writer's motivation to write something of this nature.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I think this will be too creepy for me.
there was another preview I saw like right after Dresden died.. called the unborn, or something!? I decided i wouldn't be seeing that one either.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow that sounds interesting - I think I want to see it too - I mean why not? Does sound very spooky though.

I saw the trailer for "The Unborn" too - I decided "nope, not for me" - I find the idea that the entire thing is about a thing that's evil because it died in utero just kinda...wrong! You know? Maybe one day...probably not lol! Just didn't strike me as something I wanted to see. But that _is_ simply from a first glance kind of perspective: then again, did I want to keep glancing, ya know?

*HUGS* XXX


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

i have always loved horror movies but i think the 'willing the delivered corpse back to life' might be too much for me right now. only because that's what i wish i could have done with Matthew. maybe in a few months.

there's another movie out right now... i can't remember what it's called but the mother's baby is stillborn so they adopt an older girl.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

There aren't too many movies that deal with this subject properly in a sensitive light, are there? This is why I am going to write a book about the whole thing... I asked a little earlier in the year I think, but anyone interested in sharing their story is more than welcome to email me - I kind of want to make a communal bunch of stories and the recovery and aftermath etcetera to help other mamas









*HUGE hugs* XXX


----------



## ghostlykisses (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calmom* 
i have always loved horror movies but i think the 'willing the delivered corpse back to life' might be too much for me right now. only because that's what i wish i could have done with Matthew. maybe in a few months.

there's another movie out right now... i can't remember what it's called but the mother's baby is stillborn so they adopt an older girl.

That movie is called Orphan. To me the plots sound kind of similar.


----------



## colorclash (Jul 14, 2009)

(spoiler alert for Marley and Me)

I just watched Marley and Me earlier this afternoon. The character played by Jennifer Aniston has an early pregnancy miscarriage. It was hard to watch, but the hardest part to watch was when they had to put the Marley down. I still get sad (even teary) every now and then when I think about the day we put my childhood doggie down, and that was over 7 years ago, so needless to say I was bawling at the end of this movie. (I knew it was going to be sad...I felt like torturing myself today, I guess.) Oddly, I did not shed one tear when the couple in the movie was told that their baby didn't make it. I love dogs and right now they are one of the only things that make me laugh, but I was upset that the dog dying was so much more significant and emotional than the miscarriage. Also, I realized that I'll have moments years down the line when I get sad about my little lima bean.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh my. That's creepy. Too close to home really. I remember holding Fiona's little head as she was slowly born, warm and soft in my hands wishing and hoping that they were wrong. That she was alive. I won't be seeing this one.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMama* 
Oh my. That's creepy. Too close to home really. I remember holding Fiona's little head as she was slowly born, warm and soft in my hands wishing and hoping that they were wrong. That she was alive. I won't be seeing this one.

me too... wishing that if I only willed it hard enough he would be born and cry.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

to all you mamas.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SMR* 
me too... wishing that if I only willed it hard enough he would be born and cry.

I remember holding him wishing he would just wake up and be okay. In the movie the mama is a vegan or "new-agey" as the reviews say and is planning a waterbirth at a birth center. Her MIL is very overbearing and doesn't approve of her choices.

I'm not a vegan, but I was surprised to see anything remotely crunchy in a movie. It made it seem all the more real.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

wow, that does hit close to home. i'm vegan and was planning a waterbirth. i really do think i will be seeing this one, just not right now.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah I was planning a home waterbirth with Fiona too until we couldn't afford the midwives and UC'ing didn't feel quite right...

I do have to say I want to know the story line, just not *see* the movie.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

There are tons of reviews on the net. The trailer provides enough information without giving too much away or showing lots of scary bits.

I've read in some reviews that the birth scene is very graphic and "real."


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

i can't believe i am catching this thread so late...
the oddest thing has been happening to dh and i, whoa re movie junkies. it seems like everything we've watched in the last 6mo. has a dead baby theme in it and a lot of full-term loss. women getting into car accidents and losing babies, a woman being beaten so bad she loses her baby, a couple who are terrified because they lost their first baby and are pregnant again, a women driven mad by the loss of her son years ago, on and on and on! it has been ridiculous! by now we just look at each-other when it pops up and almost laugh because it is so bizarre! so i don't need to go looking for it as a subject it seems to have found me and it has offered some comfort to find it sandwiched it stories about other things, it's something that can happen on the road of life as we full well know mommas!


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah, so... this came via Netflix and we watched it.

I have to say, the stillbirth images were more powerful and heartbreaking than I expected them to be. Just a warning for anyone thinking of renting this for curiosity's sake!

SPOILERS AHEAD

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

The birth scene and her holding her dead baby is VERY realistic. I cried, just remembering. This could have been a good movie, if they had left it as a psychological horror movie, but nooooo... they had to turn it into a "creature" horror movie instead. *sigh* You spend half to 3/4 of the movie wondering if the baby is dead or alive, which was perfect, I thought. It would have been perfectly horrific enough to have the mother's delusions driving it all, and have it be that Grace was never really "willed back to life" by the mother. But alas, they took it over-the-top.


----------

